#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Σύνδεση ξυλολέβητα και λέβητα πετρελαίου

## aginor

Καλημέρα,
Σε ένα λεβητοστάσιο θέλει να βάλει 2 λέβητες. Έναν με καύσιμο ξύλο (στο χωριό είναι τζάμπα) και έναν με πετρέλαιο (όταν βαριέται ή ξέχνα να βάλει ξύλα). Επίσης θέλει αυτόματα όταν πέσει η θερμοκρασία από τον ξυλολέβητα να πάρει μπρος το πετρέλαιο.

Υπάρχουν 2 σενάρια: σειρά και παράλληλα.
Μπορούμε να βάλουμε 2 τρίοδες ηλετροβάνες, και με ένα ηλεκτρονικό να μετράμε την θερμοκρασία του νερού του ξυλολέβητα. Αν πέσει κάτω από 60, αλλάζουν θέση οι ηλεκτροβάνες και παίρνει μπρος το πετρέλαιο. Έτσι χάνεις όμως τον χρόνο που θέλει για να ζεσταθεί από θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος ο λέβητας πετρελαίου ΚΑΙ χάνεις την θερμότητα που έχει το νερό πχ από τους 60 έως του περιβάλλοντος. Και μιλάμε για περιβάλλον 10 κελσίου.

Στο δεύτερο σενάριο περνά το νερό από τον ξυλολέβητα, μέσα από τον πετρελαίου και μετά στα σώματα. Το ηλεκτρονικό μπαίνει στην έξοδο του πετρελαίου, και αν η θερμοκρασία εξόδου είναι κάτω από 70 παίρνει μπρος μόνο όσο χρειάζεται για ναι γίνει το νερό εξόδου 80-90. δηλ. συμπληρώνει την ενέργεια του ξυλολέβητα. στην ουσία δουλεύει ο ξυλολέβητας σαν προθέρμανση. Αλλά έτσι όταν ρίχνουμε πολλά ξύλα, πρέπει χωρίς λόγο να ζεστάνουμε και τον λέβητα πετρελαίου. Επίσης θέλουμε μεγάλο κυκλοφορητή αφού έχουμε αντλιτικές απώλειες από 2 λέβητες.
Επίσης, στα κυκλώματα με ξυλολέβητα βάζουν δοχείο διαστολής ανοιχτού τύπου και τον κυκλοφορητή στο κρύο. Στο πετρέλαιο μπαίνει δοχείο διαστολής κλειστό και ο κυκλοφορητής στο ζεστό. Τι βάζουμε και που? (λογικά πάμε στο σύνηθες για πετρέλαιο)

----------


## viper

Καλημέρα.
Πως σου φαίνεται η ιδέα να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα buffer tank in tank για την περίπτωσή σου; Μπορείς έτσι να χρησιμοποιήσεις όλη την ενέργεια από λέβητα ξύλου χωρίς απώλειες αλλά και να στήσεις τα κυκλώματα με τις ιδιαιτερότητες που τα διέπουν χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## aginor

Τι είναι το buffer tank in tanκ? Κάτι σαν ενδιάμεσος εναλλάκτης; Και οι 2 λεβητες ζεσταίνουν το νερό του και αυτό ζεσταίνει το σπίτι; Έχουμε και ένα έξτρα κόστος έτσι....

----------


## viper

Το buffer tank in tank είναι μια δεξαμενή, συνήθως αρκετά μεγάλη και λειτουργεί όπως το περιγράφεις συνάδελφε. Και οι δύο λέβητες θα ζεσταίνουν το νερό της και αυτή με τη σειρά της το σπίτι. Φυσικά και έχεις ένα επιπλέον έξοδο αλλά αν θέλεις να δώσεις μια ποιοτικότερη δουλειά, αυτό είναι αναπόφευκτο... δυστυχώς. Το εάν ο πελάτης σου είναι διατεθιμένος να αναλάβει το έξοδο αυτό, πρέπει να το δεις. Για τον ακριβή τρόπο λειτουργίας της δεξαμενής, το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να το googlίσεις.

----------


## ΣΑΚΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛΙΔΗ

Νομιζω κανετε ολοι λαθος... Θα πρεπει να συνδεσουμε τους λεβητες παραλληλα και ο καθε λεβητας(ξυλο-πετρελαιο) να εχει δικους τους κυκλοφορητες με αντεπιστροφες βαλβιδες και 2 δοχεια διαστολης 2 θερμοστατες χωρου και αυτοι θα λειτουργησουν αψογα χωρις κανενα προβλημα... Το κανω ηδη εδω και 2 χρονια χωρις το παραμικρο προβλημα

----------


## aginor

το οτι δουλευει αψογα δεν μου λεει κατι. εχεις τα διπλα εξοδα εγκαταστασης. και δεν εχεις ιδιαιτερη ανεση στην λειτουργεια. εναν χωρο γιατι να του βαλεις 2 θερμοστατες?

----------

